# Am i a newbe?



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

Well here to say hi and thanks to all the great people on the site. My name is Dave,I live in tamarack MN. Been on smf for probably 12 years or more under 3 different names(could never remember passwords when I switched phones. But honestly thanks to neppas,,, omark,, chef jj, foam heart digingdog,bear etc you guys are great(hope I got names wright,boss says I get everything wrong lol)


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

ramatack said:


> Well here to say hi and thanks to all the great people on the site. My name is Dave,I live in tamarack MN. Been on smf for probably 12 years or more under 3 different names(could never remember passwords when I switched phones. But honestly thanks to neppas,,, omark,, chef jj, foam heart digingdog,bear etc you guys are great(hope I got names wright,boss says I get everything wrong lol)


Forgot boyko,been making ur summer sausage for years,I use cre #1 but it's great thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome back for the 4th time ,from ND


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome back! NEPAS is SWFLsmkr1 now same Rick in a different location. DaveOmak, Bearcarver are here. Ive not heard from DiggingDog in a couple years. Boykjo is still around too...JJ


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks guys, I seen nepas changed his name,nepas was easier lol


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 4, 2021)

ramatack said:


> Thanks guys, I seen nepas changed his name,nepas was easier lol


Yup still here.
Might be another name change soon.


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

Well I helped a friend slater 3 hogs and he gave me a half(I'm in hog heaven) were out of breakfast sausage,hams and bacon on the menu yippee. A shop in little falls mn. Makes a pork sausage stuffed with cabbage and gnocchi, its pretty good. I've made rytecs cabbage sausage that I really liked and was thinking of adding gnocchi to that, any thoughts? Should I cook gnocchi first? Thanks


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome back from NE Ohio


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Yup still here.
> Might be another name change soon.


Don't say that,my 2 boys no ur name and they've never been on the site,hell they no everyone's name on here. Seen your post,hope it's somthing that can be worked out


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Welcome back from NE Ohio


Thanks


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

WV_Crusader said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

GATOR240 said:


> Welcome back!





GATOR240 said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Welcome back! NEPAS is SWFLsmkr1 now same Rick in a different location. DaveOmak, Bearcarver are here. Ive not heard from DiggingDog in a couple years. Boykjo is still around too...JJ


Thanks,not good at this that's why I was reluctant to post. Thank God for spelling corrections


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Welcome back for the 4th time ,from ND


Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2021)

ramatack said:


> Thanks,not good at this that's why I was reluctant to post. Thank God for spelling corrections



Dont worry about spelling. Get back in the game, post a Cook and...Give your Name and Password to a friend or family member!...JJ


----------



## ramatack (Oct 4, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Dont worry about spelling. Get back in the game, post a Cook and...Give your Name and Password to a friend or family member!...JJ


Any ideas on the gnocchi sausage?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2021)

You will have to refresh my memory on this one...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 5, 2021)

RT, Welcome back !


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome back from Indiana!
I finally got wise and have a little notebook with names and passwords.
If I lose it I'm in deep do do....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 5, 2021)

ramatack said:


> Don't say that,my 2 boys no ur name and they've never been on the site,hell they no everyone's name on here. Seen your post,hope it's somthing that can be worked out


Welcome back. Dont know how im going to go with a new name.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2021)

welcome back....  and...  I would cook the gnocci before adding to the sausage meat....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 5, 2021)

Yup what Dave said. And put in fridge before stuffing to get it not as squishy.


----------



## kruizer (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome back to SMF from another Minnesotan.


----------



## ramatack (Oct 5, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> RT, Welcome back !


Thanks, I love this site


----------



## ramatack (Oct 5, 2021)

daveomak said:


> welcome back....  and...  I would cook the gnocci before adding to the sausage meat....


----------



## ramatack (Oct 5, 2021)

I will,thanks


----------



## ramatack (Oct 6, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome back to SMF from another Minnesotan.


Thanks


----------

